# qui a deja changé barrette ram imac G3?



## yabr (23 Novembre 2005)

bonjour
j'envisage de changer la barrette ram de mon imac G3 333 rev D panther 10.3
est ce compliqué?
j'ai vu la petite video...ça n'a pas l'air si simple

pourriez vous me confirmer qu'il faille mettre de la 
sdram 3.3v Pc 66 144 pin DO.dim

sur un site j'ai vu qu'il fallait mettre de la ram low profile...?veut dire hauteur de barette moins importante?
autre question peut mettre dans le slot ou il y avaitla 32 une barette de 512?

toujours dans ce meme site ils disent que si l'on change la 32 pour une 256 il faut mettre a jour le firmware
pensez vous que je serai obligé de le faire sachant que mon imac tourne sous panther donc le firmware a été mis a jours au moins pour cela?

mercia vous

ps si vous avez a me vendre cette fameuse barette de 256 ou 512mo pour le slot du bas...je suis acheteur
encore merci


----------



## yabr (23 Novembre 2005)

le petit lien....http://memoryx.net/pc7-2572.html

si vous pouviez y jeter un coup d'oeil et me donner votre avis....

merci encore


----------



## leozolya (23 Novembre 2005)

Hello !

Je viens de changer la RAM de mon iMac G3 233, je pense pouvoir t'apporter qq conseils meme si je suis aussi tout nouveau macUser. 
Tout d'abord, le site support apple sur les imac g3 donne des bones indications concernant la RAM : pour le 333, cest : PC100, 3.3V, 144-pin, SO-DIMM. (http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=58007)
Ensuite concernant la RAM que tu as is en lien, attention il s'agit dune barrette de 168 pins et non 144 ! ce nest pas la bonne ram !
Sur le site suport Apple tjs, on peut voir que la RAM max reconnue par le systeme est de 256MO sur un 333, sur 2 slots. Ce qui veut dire que l'on peut mettre au maximum 2 barretes de 128 MO chacune, pas plus, en theorie. (http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=43101)

Pour finir, concernant la manip, cest relativement simple. Il faut que je retrouve la page web (en francais)... Des que je lai je te levoies..

Et le firmware dans tout ca ? perso si tu as installe os X je pense pas que ca pose de soucis, ton mac devrait reconnaitre la nouvelle taille memoire sans soucis...


----------



## yabr (23 Novembre 2005)

merci à toi
en ce qui concerne les 2X128 je crois que c'est la theorie,en pratique on peut aller jusqu'à 256 par slot...moij'ai 32+128 alors si c'est pour gagner 96 mo ça ne m'interesse pas plus
ce qui m'ennuie par contre c'est la taille de la barrette a changer
j crois qu'elle doit etre petite en hauteur pour passer sur le slot ou il y a celle de 32

si tu pouvais me donner les dimensions en cm lXL ça m'arrangerait aussi

en tous cas merci à toi

ps ou as tu aheté a ram et combien en as tu pris?



encore merci et bonne soiréé

ps sous quel os tourne ton imac?(moi 10,3)


----------



## JPTK (23 Novembre 2005)

yabr a dit:
			
		

> merci à toi
> en ce qui concerne les 2X128 je crois que c'est la theorie,en pratique on peut aller jusqu'à 256 par slot...moij'ai 32+128 alors si c'est pour gagner 96 mo ça ne m'interesse pas plus
> ce qui m'ennuie par contre c'est la taille de la barrette a changer
> j crois qu'elle doit etre petite en hauteur pour passer sur le slot ou il y a celle de 32
> ...





Il s'agit bien de 2 barrettes de 144 pin, de la SODIMM PC66, mais la PC133 plus récente passe également, on peut donc mettre 2x256 mo. Tu peux commander chez CRUCIAL par exemple, ou bien chez MACWAY


----------



## leozolya (24 Novembre 2005)

Tiens du coup ca m'interesse je pensais pas quon pouvait passer la barre des 2x128Mo. Quand je pense que je viens d'acheter 2 barrettes de 128 !! 
Perso je me suis fourni sur ebay et jen suis content pour linstant (17 livres soit 23euros environ , je suis au royaume uni en cemoment).
Cote OS je devrais bientot recevoir Panther que jai commande, parce que MacOS 8.5 cest bien mais un peu obsolete. Apres reste plus qua faire linstall.
Et toi, Panther tourne bien avec seulement 192 MO ? Je pense quee soit etre largement plus confortable avec 384 ou 512... Enfin sur des machines assez anciennes comme les notres, les performances doivent aussi etre limitees par autrechose que la RAM...

Comme a ecrit ci dessus jaipastoutcompris, ce sont des barretes de 144 broches (pins). Donc si tu achetes de SD RAM en 144pins, normalement tu te trompes pas. (la memoire video tourne en SGRAM je crois). Dimensions : 66.7 mm par 31.75 mm

Pour le montage tu as seulement besoin dun tournevis et ca prend 10 -15 min en prenant son temps. Le plus dur cest de trouver le slot qui est cache sous une carte ou il y le processeur (il faut enlever un sorte de grillage de protection). Je nai pas la doc ici, je te l envoies demain.

@+


----------



## JPTK (24 Novembre 2005)

Et chez MemoryX, c'est donc ce modèle qu'il faut, mais le prix est pas très intéressant.

Vaut mieux minimum 384 mo en effet, j'utilise régulièrement un imac DV 400 mhz avec 384 mo et ça va très bien pour internet, la bureautique et un peu plus, mais bon pas de miracles à l'horizon  (j'ai également changé le DD d'origine pour un 80 go 7200 trs).

Mieux vaut le max de ram soit 512 pour vos imac et jusqu'à 1go pour les imac DV (mange disc).


----------



## leozolya (24 Novembre 2005)

Ok, merci beaucoup pour l'info...

Pour yabr : en fait la doc que jai pour changer la RAM, ca vient du site support iMac G3 d'Apple : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=43012-fr. Je trouve que cest assez clair, les schemas sont biens fait. Si tu as des soucis nhesites pas.

@+


----------



## yabr (24 Novembre 2005)

grand merci à toi
je  vais y jeter un coup d'OUIf
Le probleme c'est que je n'ai pas encore deniché ma barrette de 256mo,je tiens a la trouver d'occasion car vu le pirix auquel j'ai acheté mon imac,je ne voudrai pas payer la ram plus chere


merci a toi et a tantot


----------



## leozolya (24 Novembre 2005)

Jai trouve une barrette de 256 Mo chez cdiscount pas tres cher : RAM 256 MO.

Jaimerais bien avoir lavis de jaipastoutcompri pour savoir si elle convient, car le pb c'est qu'il y a peu d'indication sur le voltage, la marque...est ce qu'elle sera compatible avec nos iMac ?


----------



## Archenar (8 Décembre 2005)

Je viens d'ajouter 256Mo de RAM à mon iMac 333 pour 59euros chez MacWay:

http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=3_44_288&products_id=551

Sur le lien, l'image est celle d'une barette haute, alors que celle qu'il m'ont fourni en magasion est une taille basse, j'ai donc pu la mettre dans l'emplacement du bas ! (il m'ont certifié que c'était la seule qu'ils avaient...pas de taille haute !)

Résultat j'ai pu passer de 160 à 384Mo, c'est agréable


----------



## leozolya (9 Décembre 2005)

Archenar a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'ajouter 256Mo de RAM à mon iMac 333 pour 59euros chez MacWay:
> 
> http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=3_44_288&products_id=551
> 
> ...



Oui, en effet j'ai ete surpris en voyant la barette sur le site de MacWay...Merci pour l'info.
Passer de 160 a 384 c'est clair ca doit quand meme "envoyer" un peu plus. Mais perso j'ai deja 256 Mo pour faire tourner Panther, je sais pas si passer a 512 changera grand chose pour mon G3 233 ?


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2005)

leozolya a dit:
			
		

> Oui, en effet j'ai ete surpris en voyant la barette sur le site de MacWay...Merci pour l'info.
> Passer de 160 a 384 c'est clair ca doit quand meme "envoyer" un peu plus. Mais perso j'ai deja 256 Mo pour faire tourner Panther, je sais pas si passer a 512 changera grand chose pour mon G3 233 ?




Ca dépend ton usage mais 512 c'est quand même 2 fois plus que 256, sachant que 256 c'est tout juste, 512 ça commence à devenir plus sympa, tu devrais apprécier, tout dépend le prix.


----------



## leozolya (9 Décembre 2005)

Oui mais sachant que de toute facon je n'ai que 6 Mo de memoire video, il sera par exemple toujours impossible de regarder des divx en plein ecran sans que ca saccade a mort, sans parler de la vitesse du lecteur de CD-ROM. Tout ca est limite par la vitesse du BUS qui est de 33 (ou 66 ? je ne sais plus..) Mhz.  Au final je voudrais non plus que ca me coute plus cher que d'acheter un nouveau Mac...


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2005)

leozolya a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais sachant que de toute facon je n'ai que 6 Mo de memoire video, il sera par exemple toujours impossible de regarder des divx en plein ecran sans que ca saccade a mort, sans parler de la vitesse du lecteur de CD-ROM. Tout ca est limite par la vitesse du BUS qui est de 33 (ou 66 ? je ne sais plus..) Mhz.  Au final je voudrais non plus que ca me coute plus cher que d'acheter un nouveau Mac...




C'est certain, ça serait un imac DV 500-600 mhz, je dis pas, mais là bof en effet.


----------



## yabr (10 Décembre 2005)

à Archenar...

tu as fait le premier pas,en plus ça marche pour toi,alors
je ne me suis pas embêté,j'ai pris ton lien et j'ai commandé la même chose que toi...j'ai envoyé mon cheque ce matin....en plus il y avait une remise de 7 euros alors ça couvrait les frais de port...

il est vrai qu'avec 160 mo sur mon G3 333 avec panther....ça rame vraiment...
on sent le DD constamment solicité....parfois il fait même le bruit d'un moteur diesel...a froid 
en tous cas j'espere qu'avec 384 mo ça va se ressentir....cela dit je pense quand meme que la vitesse du DD et celle du processeur y sont au moins pour 90% de la lenteur

en tous cas merci a toi


----------



## JPTK (10 Décembre 2005)

yabr a dit:
			
		

> .cela dit je pense quand meme que la vitesse du DD et celle du processeur y sont au moins pour 90% de la lenteur
> 
> en tous cas merci a toi




Evidemment, mais avec plus de ram, tu soulageras carrément les 2, là tu n'en as pas assez donc OSX arrête pas de swapper sur le DD et donc ça rame. Un DD de 80 go rapide à 7200 trs ça vaut 50 ¤.


----------



## yabr (10 Décembre 2005)

oui en tous cas le DD je ne pense pas le changer....j'en ai assez avec 6 Go pour internet...
vu le prix payé pour mon imac...ça ne serait pas raisonnable....


----------



## JPTK (10 Décembre 2005)

yabr a dit:
			
		

> oui en tous cas le DD je ne pense pas le changer....j'en ai assez avec 6 Go pour internet...
> vu le prix payé pour mon imac...ça ne serait pas raisonnable....




OSX une fois écrémé fait moins de 2 go donc c'est jouable.
Tu peux vider le dossier PRINTER de la bilbliothèque, tu gagneras 1 go, tu peux aussi passer un coup de DELOCALIZER, en gardant juste l'anglais et le français, tu gagneras là aussi pas loin de 1 go.


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2005)

bonjour, pour tous nouveaux sujet sur les mémoires ou questions, rendez vous ici


----------

